# App pour activer/désactiver Wifi



## cookie (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application permettant d'activer et de désactiver la Wifi sur mon iTouch.
Je sais que c'est réalisable en allant dans les préférences, mais j'aimerais trouver un moyen plus rapide de le faire.

Connaissez-vous un logiciel ?

Lorsque je tape Wifi dans l'AppStore je tombe sur des milliers d'applications de type wifi tracker mais rien d'autre.

D'avance merci.


----------

